# Out of date mackerel



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Was in Tesco yesterday and noticed in the bargain isle they had big packets of fresh mackerel that were half price. Sell by date was the same day. Far too much too eat in one day and even two days would be pushing it. I would guess there were about 6 reasonable sized fillets in there for £3

I have read that mackerel can be really dodgy past its sell by date. Is there any truth in this? Would a day or two be pushing my luck? Could just eat it over 2 days and get a weeks worth of EFAs into me!

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

i ve eat it a week out of date never done me any harm.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

id eat it 3 days outa date.....but im bit of a tramp


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ive never known a pike to take a deadbait out of date lol.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

chris27 said:


> i ve eat it a week out of date never done me any harm.


The fresh stuff?

I know you can buy precooked stuff and it keeps for weeks!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

cant you freeze them until you need them?


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

vetran said:


> ive never known a pike to take a deadbait out of date lol.


lol the other day i caught pike with pike


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

vetran said:


> ive never known a pike to take a deadbait out of date lol.


Mr brother caught a 21lb pike once.

Was a fine specimen. We looked to get it stuffed and they wanted £200. This was 20 years ago. So we sold it to our fat Auntie who ate the ****er


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> The fresh stuff?
> 
> I know you can buy precooked stuff and it keeps for weeks!


yes mate it was fresh out of tescos


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wouldnt eat an in date mackerel TBH..


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Freeze it, fatty fish such as makeral is good for up to 3 months

Ice block freeze:

Place the fish in a shallow pan, container or dish.

Place into the freezer and leave overnight.

The following day, remove the solid frozen block from the container and wrap in moisture-vapour proof packaging. Label and return to the freezer. simply put in freezer and freeze.

or

Ice Glaze freeze:

Place the whole fish or smaller fish portions into a polythene bag and place in the freezer until frozen.

Remove the fish from the freezer and from the plastic bag.

Dip the fish for several seconds in a bowl full of ice-cold water.

Return the fish to the bag and the freezer until the water hardens around the fish.

Repeat the dipping and freezing process until a glaze forms around the fish, which is about ¼ inch thick.

Wrap the fish in freezer wrap or other airtight packaging and return to the freezer.

Never defrost fish at room temperature. It can either be thawed in the refrigerator or under very cold running water. And make sure it is gutted fully before freezing


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Freeze it, fatty fish such as makeral is good for up to 3 months
> 
> Ice block freeze:
> 
> ...


Fu.ck me a bout of food poisoning would be less hassle than that!


----------

